# Successful clone of "tired" TiVo drive to new drive. Now what?



## viggin (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey community,

I have a TiVo Premiere Elite (Ordered on launch day of the Elite) which was working fine but I had reason to believe that, after 5.5 trouble-free years, the drive was starting to get "tired" (Audio drop-outs and video breakups that were becoming more and more common).

Yesterday, using information from this forum and other bits and pieces from the internet, I successfully cloned the stock (WD20EURS) drive onto a new drive (WD20EURX).

I used ddrescue so I didn't have to do any other TiVo magic or tinkering.

Now that I have this WD20EURS drive out of the TiVo and no other plans for it -- what should I do with it before I scrap it?

1-Can I / should I extract an "image" off of it for future safekeeping, lest the hard drive I just installed fails without warning?

2-If I am imaging the drive, can I just image the "OS" -- I don't necessarily need to keep the ~1 Tb worth of shows on that drive with an image that I'm just keeping around for disaster recovery.

3-But speaking of those shows -- can I pull any shows off of the drive? I have used kmttg before but I imagine the "drive direct connected" method is a whole lot quicker!

There is a ton of info out there already but I'm having a tough time knowing what info specifically addresses my questions above. Please feel free to point me towards existing info.

Thanks!!

Reference:
success with WD20EURX-57T0FY0 man date 21 Jun 2015 in TCD652160


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You cannot get shows off except with the drive running in the Tivo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

viggin said:


> Hey community,
> 
> I have a TiVo Premiere Elite (Ordered on launch day of the Elite) which was working fine but I had reason to believe that, after 5.5 trouble-free years, the drive was starting to get "tired" (Audio drop-outs and video breakups that were becoming more and more common).
> 
> ...


When you "dd'ed" the EURS to the EURX you copied all the shows.

If your cable company didn't slap the CCI bit on 'em, you can copy them off to PC using TiVo Desktop or open source utilities that someone familiar with them will have to chime in about.

Info on making a backup image from TiVos newer than the Series 3 platform is somewhere within

1. The DvrBARS thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

2. The MFS Reformatter (mfsr) thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428

3. The MFS Tools 3.2 thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529148

I haven't yet had occasion to do a backup or restore or drive expansion on anything newer than an S3, so I don't remember exactly which of those 3 utilities does what, so you'll have to do a lot of reading.

I suggest that you make the image from the new EURX and not the old EURS if the new one is working properly in the TiVo.

You should send the EURS to me so I can use the WD diagnostic software long test (that's on the UBCD) to see if it's saveable or not.

PM me for my email address or to give me yours and we'll go from there.


----------

